# Modern Dog Magazine Photo Contest!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've had a pretty gray day today....but then I got a fabulous email from the editor of Modern Dog Magazine telling me that the picture of Posh I submitted is a contest winner!!!

I'm not going to tell you which picture I submitted, but I will tell you it will be in their winter issue which I think comes out in December.

You can buy it in print, you know I'll buy a few copies!  But you can also check out most of the magazine, and the contest winners online. Here's their site: http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocontest


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoohoo! Way to go, Amy! I'm glad you day's going better now, too!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

But of course your picture (which ever one) of Posh is a winner!!! you are a winning team. we could have told you that. But congrats anyway. Hope you have a much better afternoon and evening.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Posh, you're a star! Amy, I'm not at all surprised. Your photos are great and your subject is a doll. Can't wait to tell people I know one of the winners.
Jill


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Amy! Thats awesome!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Amy & Posh!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy! That is so fantastic!!! I can't wait to see the winning photo!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Amy (and Posh)!!! How exciting.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Amy!!!

Your work is always so special and Posh is always so beautiful, there's no doubt the piece will be spectacular!

I just posted on another thread about how much I love Modern Dog, now there's just one more reason!

Beverly


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

That's awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic Amy. Of course I'm not at all surprised. Miss Posh is a beauty queen.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations! That is just awesome! My chi that I have well the owner sold one to a guy in Canada and his dog was in the September issue I do believe it was September www.littlebozo.com is the website of the pup. Again, Congratulations Amy and Posh!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How exciting!! Congrats to the always beautiful Posh and the ever talented Amy!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! From the photos you have posted on here for us to enjoy, I'm not even suprised!!

I'll look for the magazine.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Amy and Posh! I agree...why wouldn't your picture of Posh win!?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Amy and Posh! That's wonderful news!:clap2:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That's great Amy!!
Very cool!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations Amy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ms Posh...Top Dog Model
Yep...no surprise here.
Congrats to you both !!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Awww shucks!! Thank you guys! 

My day is going much better thank you. Definitely ready to not have my name in the local paper...but that's another thread.

Posh is such an easy lovely subject to photograph...I better start taking more pics of my kids though, because eventually they are going to start noticing who all the pictures mom takes are including...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

P.S. 
You don't think my signature pic is too big do you?! Hardy ha ha! I know, it's totally obnoxious but oh I do lover her so. Geri, I noticed you have new pics of the boys! I love them. 

Lina, your pics from the East Coast playdate were awesome!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoo::clap2:







:clap2::whoo:

That's so exciting, Amy! You're pictures are awesome. I'm sorry you had a bad day, but at least now you have something happy to focus on!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Amy! I actually didn't get as many pics as I usually do... I only took 250 this time, LOL. I usually get around 400... I know I'm such a nut!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That is fabulous! I don't get Modern Dog, but if they obviously have such good taste, maybe I should start...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations, Amy!! But none of us are suprised. Posh is beautiful and you're a great photographer- what more could they ask for? Modern Dog is my favorite dog magazine, too- I just bought the Fall issue this past week. I'll definitely get the Winter edition, too. Jocelyn


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy,
Why did you think you wouldn't win? You are a professional photographer aren't you? Your pictures are great!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Amy and Posh! :clap2: I'll be sure to pick up the winter issue as soon as it's available.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Miss Posh was born to be a star! 
Your photographs of her are always so wonderful!
Congratulations and I can't wait to see the winter issue.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

They finally have the magazine online. They sent me the issue in the mail a few weeks ago, it was definitely fun to see her in print!

http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/photocontest


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What an ego trip!! (How big is your head?) So neat! Congratulations, Posh and mom!

Sheri


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats again Amy!

I love the magazine and I love your work and I love Posh! 
What a fantastic picture of Posh you chose. Not that she can take a BAD picture! 

How fun to add that to your portfolio!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is fantastic!! Show adorable~


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2:Congrats Amy on your wonderful photo of Posh!:clap2:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a wonderful picture of Posh flashing her little front pad. She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I don't know how I missed this before now, but congratulations girl! :whoo: That is a great shot of Miss Posh, though you no doubt have a whole TON of great shots of that pretty furgirl of yours. 

I love some of those other winners at the site. Such beautiful photos.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a great picture of Posh. I love when they run and the hair blows around.  She's a beauty.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Posh looks beautiful in that pic, as usual!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!!! Very cute picture!:whoo:


----------

